
Building An App? TapFame Has A Developer For That - frankdenbow
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/21/building-an-app-tapfame-has-a-developer-for-that/
======
tandjaoui
Unfortunately, the story is not so cool, the website and especially the
template used to generate portfolios is an OBVIOUS gross ripoff of App Cubby
website.

Evidences ? Sure : <https://twitter.com/drbarnard/statuses/238032311961137152>
<https://twitter.com/drbarnard/statuses/238033908988538880>
<https://twitter.com/drbarnard/statuses/238034285905473536>
<https://twitter.com/drbarnard/statuses/238037462688075776>

------
HectorRamos
Did you just rip off appcubby's website? <http://appcubby.com>

------
satjot
We took a lot of feedback from our original show HN post and rebuilt the
service. No more Facebook Connect requirement!

It's come a long way - more feedback would be great.

~~~
vs2209
awesome!

